# Load Bearing Wall?



## Traybae (Nov 5, 2006)

My husband and I have just bought a quad-level home. We'd like to create one bedroom out of two existing rooms upstairs (there is no attic) by knocking down the adjoining wall (back to back closets are now one the wall). We don't think the wall is load-bearing but we want to be sure. In the basement (positioned on the front half of the house) is a metal beam in the ceiling running front to back. You come up a few stairs to the family room (positioined on the back half of the house) on the right of the wall running the same way as the beam and a study and bath on the left of the wall. From the family room you come up a few more stairs to the entry level (open - no wall seperating) living room and kitchen (positioned on the front half of the house) with cathedral ceiling. At this point (top of the stairs) there is a perpendicular wall (walls would look like a "t" from aerial view) running left to right. Go up a few more stairs to our upper level and you find (positioned on the back half of the house) in a u-shape... a bath on the left, then three small bedrooms (two closest to back wall of house, one on right side wall of house - opposite the bath accross the hallway). Now..... we want to knock down the wall between the two rooms on the back wall of the house (wall running the same direction as beam in the basement) and make one large bedroom. Should this be safe to do??? I'm thinking the basement beam and perpendicular wall on the entry level are the load-bearing walls. There is no higher floor just the roof above. Thanks!!


----------



## North Country (Nov 5, 2006)

It would be almost impossible to tell, just by a description. Your best bet might be to have a qualified contractor look it over.


----------



## Traybae (Nov 5, 2006)

I also reside in Michigan (Pontiac). Would you happen to know any good ones in the area? Maybe that you'd recommend.


----------



## North Country (Nov 5, 2006)

The only one I know in that area is Michael Berthume Construction, but not sure how close he is to you. The yellow pages would be your best bet.

Regards 
Michael Edwards


----------

